# Free Bow!



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Give me which ever one has the highest re-sale value and I'll give it a try. If I don't like it I can sell it and get a bow to my liking. Plus I got to try a different MFG. Kind of like testing driving a bow outside of the shop.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't forget to enter in to win a free bow at bowhunterplanet.com, we are giving away a brand new Darton Pro3500.


----------

